# Spotting between periods



## bluesky

Hi ladies,

Has anyone experience of spotting inbetween periods after mc? I had mc in April, due to retained tissue had a DnC in June, I have had 3 AF's my cycles are back to normal. I have never had spotting during ovulation before my mc but the last 2 af's I have had a small amount of blood mid cycle. Mentioned to the doctor and she didnt seem to bothered, I had a pap smear which was normal.

We had sex on saturday and I had a tiny amount of blood in my cm yesterday when I wiped and again a very small amount today. 

Is this a norm after having a mc and dnc? any experience would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## CedarWood

Hi,
I am not sure if midcyle spoting can be related to a miscarriage but it can be a sign of a strong O - if you have it near O time.


----------



## heart tree

Bluesky, spotting mid-cycle can be from a lot of things. It could be the egg bursting from the follicle during ovulation. It could also be from a hormonal imbalance. Sometimes the estrogen can rise and then fall which can cause some spotting. It could also be from PCOS, from endometriosis or in my case, adenomyosis. I've had mid cycle spotting for years and was just diagnosed with this. The only way they were able to diagnose it was with an MRI. I've had 3 mcs and am 35, so they have been pretty aggressive at trying to find out why I keep losing my babies. 

Only a lot more testing will really be able to give you a clear picture. Is the blood only after sex? If so, it could also be your cervix getting irritated. I think that can happen after a D&C. Is the blood exactly during ovulation time? How many days does it last? You probably don't have to worry if it is very light and only one or two days at ovulation.

Mine usually happens a week before ovulation and lasts several days. 

I hope this helps. Good luck to you.


----------



## bluesky

Thanks Heart tree,

The last 2 months I have had mid-cycle bleeding around ovulation, (I had'nt been BDing) the amount was very small mixed in with cm. When I had a smear test this then must of aggravated the cervix as I had a bit of blood again a couple of days after. Now we have started ttc again this month I have had a small amount of blood, Like you say probably because my cervix is irritated. Im due to ovulate in the next couple of days so I will keep an eye on it.

After my mc, I had 9 scans, and they said that everything looked ok, I did have a follicular cyst a couple of times that seemed to go when they next checked. Ive had the basic miscarriage tests done which are fine.

Thanks for your help Heart tree, lots of luck to you too.


----------



## _pinky_

Hi, I had irregular spotting in between periods after my MC last year. I still have it sometimes.

Do you get it after sex, or is it just random?


----------



## bluesky

Hi Pinky thanks for your reply, yes I have it after sex and also at ovulation.

My doctor just called to give me some test results so I told her about the spotting, she said she didnt think it was anything to worry about and as my smear was normal she wasnt too concerned, if it keeps happening she will have a look at my cervix.


----------



## selina3127

i have had it since my mc last november and docs have just found i have had a cervical erosion which they are now tryin to fix xxx


----------



## wannabe mam

Hi hun,
I miscarried in March and I have been spotted midway to, last month was the only cycle that i went all thr way through without spotting. I went to the docs, broke down in tears then had a smear! all was fine, i was referred to the gyno department at hopsital but considering not going now.
I understand how your worried I never spotted before the miscarraige either. My doc also said it could be ovulating bleeding which is generally a sign of fertility, obviously there are other reasons also. To ease your mind ask your doc to refer you to the hospital. Good luck xxx


----------



## TripleB

Hi bluesky

I had this every month after my MMC and DnC. My ovulation also moved back about 5 days. On the plus side it didn't stop me getting pregnant again with a sticky this time. Keep an eye on it but it may be nothing to worry about. Good luck!

xxx


----------



## bluesky

Thanks ladies

Touchwood, I hav'nt had any since just before ovulation, so will see what it is like next month. I did speak to the doctor and she did say nothing to worry about but if it keeps happening she will look into it, smear was normal so thats good.


----------

